
Assembly is a way for people around the world to collectively build startups - johns
https://assembly.com/
======
minimaxir
Assembly is a very ambitious name for a startup about coding. It's like naming
a startup Java or Ruby.

~~~
mkempe
Or it could be: the action of gathering together as a group for a common
purpose.

